# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ

## MoHε-L

Ας γράφουμε εδώ τις δοκιμές που κάνουμε για να ξέρουν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για την πρόοδο του wifi στη *Τριπολιτσά* .

Λοιπόν μετά από μια δοκιμή που έκανα χτες το βράδυ [έφαγα αρκετό κρύο] έχω να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις .
Είχα βάλει το AP *Xrepa.net* [ξέρετε ποιο είναι  ::  ] στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου με ένα 5 μέτρο καλώδιο[Γεια σου ρε Γιώργο  ::  ] και στην άκρη του είχα βάλει την OMNI [10 db]
Στα 150 μέτρα που δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ από τον 3ο όροφο της περιβόητης πολυκατοικίας δηλαδή περίπου στα 30 μέτρα πιο πάνω από την κεραία μου είχα σηματάκι αλλά όχι καλό .
Η ταχύτητα ήταν στα 11 mbps αλλά δεν ήταν δυνατό το σήμα.  ::  
Ίσως να φταίει το laptop μιας και έχει καρτούλα εσωτερική .  ::  
Ο καιρός και τα πειράματα θα δείξουν !!!
Όταν έβγαλα την OMNI και είχα το AP με τις δικές του κεραίες δεν είχα πουθενά σήμα του .
Λογικό ε ?  ::  

Περισσότερες δοκιμές αργότερα .
 ::

----------


## warchief

Ωραίος ο αφρικάνος μάγος, Mohe-L :: ,

Βασικά με περιφεριακές δοκιμές απο εδώ και απο εκεί δεν πετυχαίνουμε και πολλά πράγματα, πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές στα σημεία στα οποία συνεννοηθήκαμε πως θα είναι λιγο πολύ μόνιμα.
Οπότε Mohe περιμένω πρόσκληση να ανεβούμε στην πολυκατοικία να αφήσουμε μόνιμα εκεί το δικό μας xrepo ΑP και να δούμε τι παίζει.
Μόλις εξασφαλίσεις πρόσβαση περιμένω τηλ σου.

-Προς θεού δεν είμαι αντίθετος των περιφερειακών δοκιμών (είμαι θιασωτής αυτών) αλλά συνέχεια μένουμε με την κ@βλα και καθυστερούμε μια μονιμότερη κατάσταση :: 

-Με τον Αγ Θόδωρα τι γίνεται (τρέχει το process στο background ή έγινε zombie???)

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Paidia sorry gia ta greeklish, alla molis egatesthsa Debian Linux se Pentium me 200 Mbyte sklhro kai serfarw mesw Lynx mias k to pc den mporei na shkwsei grafiko periballon!! Den exw ellhnika akoma, tha dw ti mporw na kanw argotera! An polloi anarwtiestai giati to ekana ayto, mhpws eimai pyrovolimenos, h mhpws h poly axolia me ayto to forum kai genika me to wireless me ekane na xasw ta myala mou, oxi den einai tpt apo ol'ayta. Poly apla kahke o epeksergasths toy sxetika neou ypologisth mou k twra anagazomai kai douleyw se ayton.
Sxetika me mena thelw na enhmerwsw osous den to kseroun oti pareggeila AP, se 2 evdomades ton perimenw (Linksys WRT54g) kai tha ton sthsw molis ton parw. Gia osous den kseroun, menw Ag.Varvara, sto nekrotafeio dipla!! Keraia OMNI tha ftiaksw monos mou, meta apo thn voithia kai kathodigisi tou MoHe_L !!!
Ayta pros to paron, molis parw to mixanima tha sas enhmerwsw sxetika!!!!

----------


## MoHε-L

Ωραία ΄-)

Προχωράει το project….

Λοιπόν σχετικά με τον Άγιο Θόδωρα δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι .

Δηλαδή μπορούμε να πάμε όποτε θέλουμε να το εγκαταστήσουμε .

Απλά περιμένω μέχρι να φτιάξω το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί όπως πρέπει να μετά θα το βάλουμε οπωσδήποτε !

Τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε….. λίγες μέρες ακόμα δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα..

Καλύτερα να το βάλουμε και να παίξει με την μια παρά να ανέβω-κατεβαίνουμε συνέχεια .
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι θα μπει σε ένα ιστό .  ::  

Θα ανέβω στα 15 μέτρα πάνω στον ιστό και δεν είναι ότι πιο εύκολο και ασφαλές .  ::  

Δεν μας παίρνει δηλαδή για πολλά πειράματα .  ::  

 ::  *ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΙΟ WifiαλανοΣ*  ::

----------


## MoHε-L

Καλημέρα σε όλους .

Σήμερα σας ενημερώνω ότι θα πάω να πάρω το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί που χρειαζόμαστε έτσι ώστε να τελειώσω την κατασκευή του AP που θα τοποθετηθεί στον Άγιο Θόδωρα .  ::  
Το Σάββατο το πρωί θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση του στο βουνό μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον υπεύθυνο του χώρου .

Ετοιμαστείτε για δοκιμές λοιπόν…….
 ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Το Σάββατο το πρωί θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση του στο βουνό μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον υπεύθυνο του χώρου .


Τι κεραίες θα χρησιμοποιήσετε τελικά; Εκείνες τις ΟΜΝΙ που έφτιαξες;
Περιμένουμε νέα, εγώ δυστυχώς θα λείπω το Σαββατοκύριακο αυτό, οπότε αν και το θέλω πολύ, δεν θα μπορέσω να βοηθήσω!!!
Από Σάββατο ΠΙΑΤΑ!!!  ::  και από 12/12 feeders !!  ::  
ΟΗ ΥΕΑΗ ! ! ! !

----------


## MoHε-L

Καλημέρα .

Χτες το βράδυ μετά από συνεννόηση με τον WarChief τελείωσε η κατασκευή του κουτιού και του AP .
Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η μια omni που έχω φτιάξει και ένα pigtail .
Αύριο το πρωί λοιπόν θα πάρω τα βουνά .  ::  
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να έρθει μαζί ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου .  ::

----------


## warchief

Γιούργιααα στον τορβά με τα κουλούρια.....(λάθος παρασήρθηκα είναι μεσημέρι άλλωστε :: 
Γιούργια στον Αγ Θόδωρα με το wi-fiiiii.
Mohe-L όπως κατάλαβες είμαι ήδη στην αποστολή θανάτου "τοποθέτηση AP στο βουνό"
Στείλε message για να κανονίσουμε ή παρε τηλ

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Καλημέρα .
> 
> Χτες το βράδυ μετά από συνεννόηση με τον WarChief τελείωσε η κατασκευή του κουτιού και του AP .
> Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η μια omni που έχω φτιάξει και ένα pigtail .
> Αύριο το πρωί λοιπόν θα πάρω τα βουνά .  
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να έρθει μαζί ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου .


Μιας και δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ στην τελετή, λόγω υποχρεώσεων στην Αθήνα(βλέπε ομαδική για πιάτα!!), να μας ενημερώσετε το συντομότερο δυνατό, γιατί εγώ προσωπικά περιμένω με κομμένη την ανάσα !!!!
Άντε καλό κουράγιο αύριο και καλά "μαΐμουδίστικα" σκαρφαλώματα!!!

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν σήμερα το απογευμα ανέβηκα με τον fot Αγ.Θόδωρα και σετάραμε το AP που στήθηκε εκεί το σαββάτο.
SSID:trwn
channel:11
WEP:NO
και με IP απο το ipspace που δώθηκε για το ν.Αρκαδίας.
Επίσης ενεργοποιήθηκε το DHCP.
Το AP απο πλευράς ρυθμίσεων είναι πλέον έτοιμο.
Mohe-L πότε μπορείς να ανεβούμε και να δώσουμε μια μικρή κλίση στην omni.
Ακόμη θα ήταν καλό να αρχίσουμε να ψαχνώμαστε για κατασκευή sector.
(Mohe-L ακούς...)


Φιλικά 
-Warchief

----------


## MoHε-L

Ακούει αυτός ……

Πιστεύω ότι το να κατασκευάσουμε μια sector δεν είναι δύσκολο .
Αλλά λόγο της περιοχής και των καιρικών που επικρατούν εκεί δεν πρέπει να βάλουμε κάποια ιδιοκατασκευή .
Μπορεί να μην έχει τις κατάλληλες αντοχές .
Τις omni τις έφτιαξα γιατί η πιο φτηνή που βρήκα στα 10 db είχε 150-175 euro ενώ μου κόστισαν και οι 2 μαζί με το κουτί 30 !!!
Καλό θα ήταν να βρούμε μια εμπορίου και να συνεισφέρουμε όλοι από λίγο για να γίνει η αγορά της .
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι θα έχουμε κέρδος από το AP .
Μέχρι στιγμής βλέπω μόνο 4 άτομα να τρέχουν και να επωμίζονται τα έξοδα αλλά και την κούραση .
Δεν είναι σωστό κάποιοι να συνδεθούν κατευθείαν επάνω του χωρίς να έχουν βάλει και αυτοί το λιθαράκι τους .
Δεν τα λέω με κακία και δεν θέλω να με παρεξηγήσετε .
Απλά θέλω να σας ταρακουνήσω γιατί 4 ΚΟΥΚΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ !!!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Μέχρι στιγμής βλέπω μόνο 4 άτομα να τρέχουν και να επωμίζονται τα έξοδα αλλά και την κούραση .
> Δεν είναι σωστό κάποιοι να συνδεθούν κατευθείαν επάνω του χωρίς να έχουν βάλει και αυτοί το λιθαράκι τους .
> Δεν τα λέω με κακία και δεν θέλω να με παρεξηγήσετε .
> Απλά θέλω να σας ταρακουνήσω γιατί 4 ΚΟΥΚΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ !!!


Συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλύτερο την κεραία του κεντρικού ΑΡ να την αγοράσουμε!! Κατά την άποψή μου, πρέπει να ενημερώσουμε πρώτα τους φοιτητές, να δούμε πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται και έπειτα να βάλουμε όλοι από κάτι και να την αγοράσουμε!!!

Υ.Γ.: Σήμερα πάω να κατασκευάσω την ΟΜΝΙ. Για να δούμε, θα τα καταφέρω;

----------


## napoleon2121

Παιδιά ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ πάρα πολυ για το wirelless στην τριπολη... Ειμαι απο την τριπολη και σπουδαζω στην λάρισα... Ετοιμάζομαι να βάλω και εκεί wirelless οτι αν θέλετε μπορώ να προσφέρω την βοηθειά μου σε όλους τους τομεις..

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Παιδιά ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ πάρα πολυ για το wirelless στην τριπολη... Ειμαι απο την τριπολη και σπουδαζω στην λάρισα... Ετοιμάζομαι να βάλω και εκεί wirelless οτι αν θέλετε μπορώ να προσφέρω την βοηθειά μου σε όλους τους τομεις..


Ok, θα σε ενημερώσουμε για την επόμενη συνάντησή μας. Σίγουρα θα χρειαστούμε την βοήθειά σου, μιας και η βοήθεια όλων σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι ευπρόσδεκτη,αποδεκτή και απαραίτητη!!!!!!

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν σήμερα Τετάρτη 7/1 ήρθαν τα πολυπόθητα feeders στην Τριπολιτσά, και οργανώθηκε επιτόπια δοκιμή.
Έτσι το feeder γραμμικής της ομαδικής βιδώθηκε πάνω σε ένα 65cm πιάτο.
Ένα pc εφοδιάστηκε με την γνωστή PCI U.S.R 54g κάρτα και βγήκε στο ταρατσάκι του uop, έπειτα άρχισαν να τρέχουν τα διάφορα scanneroπρογράμματα...
Δυστηχώς παρόλες τις προσπάθειες που κάναμε δεν καταφέραμε να δούμε στην οθόνη του NetStumbler το πολυπόθυτο SSID του AP Αγ Θόδωρα :: 
Βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε αν συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί το AP αφού την τελευταία εβδομάδα οι καιρικές συνθήκες στο προκείμενο σημείο ειναι τραγικές (σίγουρα <-5~-10 Κελσίου)
Θα το διαπιστώσουμε λίαν συντόμως...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επιτέλους!!! Επιτέλους!!!
Αντε να τρέξουν οι δοκιμές!!! Εμένα δυστυχώς ακόμα να μου έρθει το ΑΡ!!! 'Ασε ... Πακέτο !!!
Θα τα πούμε όμως και από κοντά!!! HAPPY TESTING !!!!
SEE YA!

----------


## zafevolution

Γειά σε όλους!!! Εγώ είμαι απο Τρίπολη και είμαι φοιτητής στην Αθήνα αλλα ενδιαφέρομαι πολυ για το wireless και στην Τρίπολη..
Το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι τώρα εχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με αυτό και δεν εχω και πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα..
Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσετε αν κάνω καμιά χαζή ερώτηση..
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πεί τι πρέπει να ξέρω και που θα το μάθω..
Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..

----------


## loser

Από ότι είδα έχεις ήδη μπει στο nodedb πράγμα καλό αφού φαίνεται ότι έχεις διαβάσει κάτι λίγο. Στo faq που υπάρχεικ, αλλά και στο forum μπορείς να βρείς πληροφορίες και να σου λυθούν αρκετές πληροφορίες. 

Όπως μπορείς να δείς έχουμε ήδη εγκαταστήσει ένα Ap στον θρόνο του Κολοκοτρώνη και τώρα επιχειρούμε δοκιμές για να δούμε αν μπορεί να παίξει τέτοιο link (η θέα από εκεί είναι τρομερή). Μέχρι και την Δευτέρα, ελπίζουμε, να έχουμε στα χέρια μας ένα Linksys WRT54g (Undertaker) και να παίξουμε λίγάκι  :: .

Η θέση σου ,αν και μακριά από το κέντρο, μπορεί να γίνει αρκετά στρατιγική. 

Καλό θα ήταν να βρεθούμε σύντομα και από κοντά και να συζητήσουμε. 

Υ.Γ. αυτές τις μέρες είμαι στην [email protected]##$%^&*Τρίπολη , αν δεν έχεις φύγει στείλε μου κανα pm για να βρεθούμε

----------


## Jheremias

Βρε βρε βρε...Όλα τα καλά παιδιά εδώ! Ζαφ! χεχ! 

@Loser: Αθήνα είναι ο zaf, όπως και εγώ....Δυστυχώς τώρα (στις 24) έχουμε και εξεταστική (εγώ τουλάχιστον) και λίγο δύσκολο. Πάντος αν κανονίσετε για κάποιο σαβ/κο θα κάνω την εξαίρεση να "πεταχτώ" κάτω, για να δούμε...πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε!! 

Υ.Γ Έχω έγγραφεί στην nodedb στο awmn. Θα το κάνω και για το σπίτι μου στην Τρίπολη για το trwn

Υ.Υ.Γ: Έχει το κιν. μου ο Warchief καθώς επίσης και μίλησα στις γιορτές με τον xpapazaf (τα πίναμε μαζί lol) και είπε θα με ενημερώσει με pm! 

Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις!

----------


## loser

Την άλλη Παρασκευή θα κατέβω Αθήνα για 2-3 μέρες. Αν θα είστε και εσείς εκεί κάπου θα μπορέσουμε να βρεθουμε.

@Jheremias θα πάρω το τηλ. σου από Warchief.

----------


## warchief

Ρε παιδιά πάλι αρχίσαμε να ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα... :: , εδώ ειναι ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ (τρομάρα τους).
Λοιπόν με μεγάλη μου λύπη ανακοινώνω πως οι operational θερμοκρασίες του DLINK AP Αγ Θόδωρα είναι απο 0 κελσίου μέχρι κάτι...
Το κακό είναι πως εχθές το βράδυ μέσα στην πόλη της Τρίπολης είχε -3 βαθμους, το οποίο σημαίνει οτι δεν θέλω καν να σκέφτομαι πόσο θα είχε πάνω στο βουνό!!!!
Ακόμη για την δοκιμή του πιάτου #^@%#^@% διότι είχαμε το feeder σε Η polarasation ενώ η όμνι στο βουνό είναι είναι σε V polarasation.... και πάλι ^%^&^&*($#@@$
Να τονίσω πως το AP είναι σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, αν έχετε να προτείνετε τίποτα για καλύτερη θερμομόνωση, κάθε αποψη δεκτή...

Και κάτι ακόμη παιδία ξυπνίστε οι διακοπές πέρασαν, ελάτε να κάνουμε καμμιά δοκιμή πριν απο την εξεταστική...έχω ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ να περιμένω άσκοπα

----------


## loser

> Το κακό είναι πως εχθές το βράδυ μέσα στην πόλη της Τρίπολης είχε -3 βαθμους, το οποίο σημαίνει οτι δεν θέλω καν να σκέφτομαι πόσο θα είχε πάνω στο βουνό!!!!


Βάλε και ότι εχθές το βράδυ είχε ζέστη. Την Τετάρτη τα ξημερώματα έπιασε στο κέντρο -10. 

ΥΓ. στον Αγ. Θόδωρα ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι έχει λίγη ψύχρα..................

----------


## papashark

> Το κακό είναι πως εχθές το βράδυ μέσα στην πόλη της Τρίπολης είχε -3 βαθμους, το οποίο σημαίνει οτι δεν θέλω καν να σκέφτομαι πόσο θα είχε πάνω στο βουνό!!!!
> Ακόμη για την δοκιμή του πιάτου #^@%#^@% διότι είχαμε το feeder σε Η polarasation ενώ η όμνι στο βουνό είναι είναι σε V polarasation.... και πάλι ^%^&^&*($#@@$


Τα νοτιαφρικάνικα feeders δυστυχώς δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά από κάθετη σε οριζόντια και τούμπαλιν, μονάχα 3 db.

Πόσα μέτρα ύψος έχει το βουνό ? Εάν είναι γύρω στα 1500 μέτρα θα έχει από 4 εώς 8 βαθμούς διαφορά (εκτός εάν έχει καταιγίδα και είναι το βουνό μέσα της).

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν δοκιμών συνέχεια σήμερα.
Έτσι στις 12 το μεσημέρι ανέβηκα με τον fot στον Αγ Θόδωρα, και διαπιστώσαμε με μεγάλη έκπληξη είναι η αλήθεια ότι το DLINK DI-624, δούλευε κανονικότατα....!!!.
Να πω την αλήθεια δεν το περίμενα μιας και την τελευταία εβδομάδα εκεί πάνω πρέπει η θερμοκρασία να ήταν σίγουρα <-5 Κελσίου.
Οπότε πέρνουμε πιάτα, feeders, καρτες, laptop και τα ρέστα και πάμε στο σπίτι του Doom Demon όπου η οπτική επαφή με το σημείο στο οποίο έχει τοποθετηθεί η omni (Α.Θ.) είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο τέλεια.
Ανοίγουμε τα scanneroπρογράμματα αλλά ΤΖΙΦΟΣ... :: 
Όπότε αφού έχει περάσει τουλάχιστον ένα μισάωρο όπου προσπαθούσαμε να κάνουμε επιτυχή στόχευση μιας και η στόχευση ήταν στο περίπου (με το μάτι)[ αλήθεια έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι επ' αυτόυ???], και άρχισα να ξελύνω πιάτα και τα λοιπά, ξαφνικά εμφανίζεται στο scanneroπρόγραμμα κίνηση στο TRANSMIT και στο RECIEVE-στιγμιαία-, αλλά απο εκει και πέρα τίποτα...
Να τονίσω πως στην περιοχή δεν υπάρχουν άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα οπότε το να πιάσαμε κάτι άλλο το αποκλείω εξ αρχής.
Να τονίσω πως το AP είναι τοποθετημένο σε υψόμετρο γύρω στα 200,300 m απο το έδαφος και ότι απο το σπίτι που προσπαθούσαμε να συνδεθούμε η απόσταση απο το AP έιναι γύρω στα 3 km (υποτείνουσα) ίσως λίγότερο ή περισσότερο.
Ακόμη το ΑP εκπέμπει στα 21-22 db ενώ εμείς απο κάτω είμασταν με πλήρη ισχύ κάρτας κοινώς καραπαράνομοι(36db!).
Επειδή η omni δεν έχει downtilt και εκπέμπει στο Θεό το σίγουρο είναι πως θα πέφταμε σε πλευρικό λοβό της omni.
Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας και πάνω απο όλα την ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ σας...
Κάθε άποψη,παρατήρηση δεκτή (όπως πάντα )!

Θα ξαναβγούμε για δοκιμές το απόγευμα.

-Warchief

----------


## papashark

Κρίμα που δεν το διάβασα νωρίτερα....

Καταρχάς τι πρόγραμμα και τι κάρτα χρησιμοποείτε για τα scans ?

Να θυμόσαστε να απενεργοποηείτε την δυνατότητα τα windows να ρυθμίζουν αυτά την κάρτα.

----------


## dti

Ελπίζω επίσης να είχατε χρησιμοποιήσει τη σωστή πόλωση (κάθετη) και την ίδια ρύθμιση long ή short preamble και στις 2 πλευρές.

----------


## fotos

> Κρίμα που δεν το διάβασα νωρίτερα....
> 
> Καταρχάς τι πρόγραμμα και τι κάρτα χρησιμοποείτε για τα scans ?


Το πρόγραμμα που έρχετε μαζί με την κάρτα U.S. Robotics

----------


## papashark

Με μπέρδεψες τώρα....

Τελικά με τι κάνατε τις δοκιμές ?

Η US robotics που έχεις θα δουλέψει με τους ίδιους Linux drivers που παίζει και η dlink520+.(acx 100 ? acn100 ? δεν θυμάμαι πως τον λένε...  ::  )

Μετά αντί για net stumbler θα χρησιμοποιείσεις το kismet.

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν οι δοκιμές έγιναν με την κάρτα της USR σε windows χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο το πρόγραμμα που δίνει η ίδια η USR για την κάρτα αυτή και το οπόιο το μόνο που κάνει είναι να σου δείχνει το RECEIVE - TRANSMIT STATUS της κάρτας καθως επίσης και τι ασύρματα δίκτυα έχει εντοπίσει (αν έχει εντοπίσει).
Διστυχώς δεν είχαμε το NetStumbler μαζί.
Τώρα απο πλευράς ρυθμίσεων αφήσαμε τις default, αλλάζοντας μόνο στο κατάλληλο preamble (long), κατά τα άλλα τι εννοείς με το "τα windows να ρυθμίζουν την κάρτα", δεν έχουμε καταλάβει ακόμα (προφανώς ούτε και τα ίδια τα windows :: ).

Το κακό είναι πως αυτό τον καιρό είμαστε σε ρυθμούς "πολέμου" λόγω εξεταστικής (μπας και περάσουμε κανα μάθημα...) και έτσι έχουμε αφήσει το wifi σε ψιλο-δεύτερη μοίρα, πάντως πάντα υπάρχει χρόνος για δοκιμές :: .

Όσων αφορά την USR και linux έχω την εντύπωση πώς δεν παίζει αλλά το ξανακoιτάζουμε, ειδικά αυτό που είπες για κοινούς drivers με dlink σαν να μου αρέσει.

-Warchief

----------


## fotos

> Με μπέρδεψες τώρα....
> 
> Τελικά με τι κάνατε τις δοκιμές ?


Τα περιγράφει (<- όπως πάντα ->) τέλεια παραπάνω ο οπλαρχηγός.
(Εάν δεν το προσέξατε το "όπως πάντα" πάει και αριστερά και δεξιά!)  :: 




> Η US robotics που έχεις θα δουλέψει με τους ίδιους Linux drivers που παίζει και η dlink520+.(acx 100 ? acn100 ? δεν θυμάμαι πως τον λένε...  )


Επειδή πριν από λίγο καιρό το έψαξα το θέμα (και για να βρίσκεται και συγκεντρωμένη η πληροφορία σε περίπτωση που την χρειαστώ αργότερα!):

Το chipset που έχει επάνω η κάρτα USR805416 είναι ένα texas instruments του οποίου ο ακριβής αριθμός αυτή την στιγμή μου διαφεύγει και είμαι αρκετά κουρασμένος για να ψάξω.

Το τσιπ που αναφέρεις εσύ είναι το acx100. Πληροφορίες εδώ.
Δυστυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνω εάν υποστηρίζει την κάρτα ή όχι...

Στο site του driver και συγκεκριμένα στις υποστηριζόμενες κάρτες αναφέρει μόνο την USR8x2216 που είναι η 22Mbps PCI έκδοση της USR. 
Δεν πιστεύω να έχουνε το ίδιο τσιπ (και ντέιλ) αλλά δεν είναι και απίθανο.


Στο Linux WLAN Howto μπορούμε να δούμε (εδώ) ότι:
_Cards based on the TI new TNETW1100b/1130/1230 chipsets (all 802.11g card that support 22 Mb/s) are not supported._

Σίγουρα το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να την καρφώσουμε σε ένα linux κουτί και να δούμε επί των πραγμάτων τι παίζει και τι όχι. 
Μετά την εξεταστική (γιατί όχι και πρίν :: ), θα το κάνω και θα δημοσιεύσω αποτελέσματα.




> Μετά αντί για net stumbler θα χρησιμοποιείσεις το kismet.


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία σχετικά με το kismet. Θα του ρίξω μια εμπεριστατωμένη ματιά σύντομα!

Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο post!  :: 

Τα λέμε,
-fot

ΥΓ1: Warchief θύμισέ μου να κάνουμε upgrade το firmware του dlink (di-624)!

ΥΓ2: Μα γιατί δεν δουλεύουν τα html tags και πρέπει να βάλω bbcode;[/i]

----------


## Thanosch

> Γειά σε όλους!!! Εγώ είμαι απο Τρίπολη και είμαι φοιτητής στην Αθήνα αλλα ενδιαφέρομαι πολυ για το wireless και στην Τρίπολη..
> Το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι τώρα εχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με αυτό και δεν εχω και πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα..
> Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσετε αν κάνω καμιά χαζή ερώτηση..
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πεί τι πρέπει να ξέρω και που θα το μάθω..
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..


Ασχολίσου με τα μαθήματα της σχολής και ασε τα αυτά... Πρέπει να φύγουν τα λέπια απο πάνω σου ψαρούκλα!!!!

----------


## zafevolution

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zafevolution
> 
> Γειά σε όλους!!! Εγώ είμαι απο Τρίπολη και είμαι φοιτητής στην Αθήνα αλλα ενδιαφέρομαι πολυ για το wireless και στην Τρίπολη..
> Το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι τώρα εχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με αυτό και δεν εχω και πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα..
> Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσετε αν κάνω καμιά χαζή ερώτηση..
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πεί τι πρέπει να ξέρω και που θα το μάθω..
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..
> 
> 
> Ασχολίσου με τα μαθήματα της σχολής και ασε τα αυτά... Πρέπει να φύγουν τα λέπια απο πάνω σου ψαρούκλα!!!!


Κοίτα ρε ποιος μιλάει..
Τέλος πάντων δεν θα το συζητήσουμε αυτο εδώ γιατί αν διάβασες το topic λέει "δοκιμές"..
Αν θέλεις λοιπόν να μου πεις κάτι να μου το λές σε pm

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Λοιπόν παιδιά έχω πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καλά νέα ! ! ! !
Επιτέλους το Linksys WRT54g έφτασε στην Αθήνα!!!! Την Παρασκευή πάω να το πάρω και μιας και θα κατέβω λέω να πάρω και εκείνους τους αντάπτορες που λέγαμε από dti.

3 rSMA σε N-female από ΜοΗεL
1 rTNC σε Ν-female για εμένα 

και κάποιους ήθελε και ο Warchief, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι... Warchief, υπενθύμισέ μου!!!
Από άλλη εβδομάδα ξεκινάνε δοκιμές και σας ενημερώνουμε ! ! !

----------


## warchief

Επιτέλους το trwn απέκτησε ένα σοβαρό μηχάνιμα.. :: 

Undertaker ετοιμάσου για πιγκουναιστορίες με το LInksys :: 

Λοιπόν εγώ θέλω ένα pigtail 

(i)rSMA σε N-female 
(ii) και ένα rTNC σε Ν-female (να βρίσκεται)

Under αν και τα δυο μαζί κοστίζουν πάνω απο 30 Ευροπουλάκια, μιν πάρεις το (ii)


Να ενημερώσω πως η κατάσταση στην Τρίπολη έχει παγώσει και λόγω καιρού (μόνιμο αυτό) και κυρίως λόγω εξεταστικής.
Σε κανά 2βδόμαδο απο σήμερα παίρνουμε πάλι αμπάριζα βουνά και ταράτσες 
Αναμείνατε.

(Αν δεν παίξει το link με Αγ Θόδωρα και αυτή τη φορά θα σκάσω.....)

----------


## dti

rpSMA σε Ν female ή male adapters (6 ευρώ) υπάρχουν.
rpTNC σε Ν female ή male pigtails (9 ευρώ) υπάρχουν.
rpSMA σε Ν female ή male pigtails (9 ευρώ) υπάρχουν.
rpTNC σε Ν female adapters προς το παρόν *δεν* υπάρχουν.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> rpSMA σε Ν female ή male adapters (6 ευρώ) υπάρχουν.
> rpTNC σε Ν female ή male pigtails (9 ευρώ) υπάρχουν.
> rpSMA σε Ν female ή male pigtails (9 ευρώ) υπάρχουν.
> rpTNC σε Ν female adapters προς το παρόν *δεν* υπάρχουν.


Λοιπόν dti τελικά θα χρειαστούμε :
*Pigtails:*
1 rSMA σε N-female 
2 rTNC σε Ν-female

*Connectors:*
2 rSMA σε N-female

Σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαι Αθήνα, οπότε στέίλε μου pm να μου πεις πότε να περάσω

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Απλά να ενημερώσω ότι οι connectors - pigtail παρελήφθησαν χθες από dti. Σήμερα το απογευματάκι θα είμαι Τρίπολη, οπότε επικοινωνείστε μαζί μου για την παραλαβή.

dti, σε ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά!!!  ::

----------


## warchief

Για να δούμε, για να δούμε....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πραγματοποίθηκαν οι πρώτες δοκιμές με το Linksys WRT54g. Μην περιμένετε τίποτα εκτεταμένο, απλά δοκιμάσαμε να δουμε αν η καρτούλα παίζει.
Αυτό όμως που προκαλεί το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον καθώς κόβαμε βόλτες στην Τρίπολη με το laptop στα χέρια και thn καρτούλα cisco, πιάσαμε spike από ΑΡ με *SSID trwn* !!!
*ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙ καλά ακούσατε από το βουνό !!!!*
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που πιάνουμε σήμα από Άγιο Θόδωρα στην Τρίπολη και να και στιγμιαίο, μας ανεπτέρωσε το ηθικό και τις ελπίδες !!!!

----------


## fotos

Βίκτωρα,

please άσε στο pc σου ένα iperf να τρέχει μόνιμα ανοιχτό ώστε να μπορούμε να μετράμε και ταχύτητες. Μόλις φτιαχτεί και το link στo UoP θα αφήσω και εκεί έναν iperf server ανοιχτό.

Ευχαριστώ,
-fot

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν δοκιμών συνέχεια σήμερα για το Ασύρματο δίκτυο Τρίπολης...

Η τοπολογία της δοκιμής έχει ως

Undertaker<------3.5Km---->Βουνό<-----3Km----->UoP

Να τονίσω πως 0% packet loss είχαμε στα 24Mbps και κάτω, οι μετρήσεις έβγαλαν τα καλύτερα δυνατά τους αποτελέσματα όταν το TX rate ήταν στα 12Mbps(g mode), και πως σήμερα στην Τρίπολη είχε μια απίστευτη σκατομέρα βρέχοντας διαρκώς με τρομερή υγρασία και με το βουνό να είναι καλυμένο στην ομίχλη, κοινώς το σημείο που έχει τοποθετηθεί το AP δεν βλέποταν.

Χρησιμοπιώντας το πρόγραμμα iperf μετρήσαμε μέγιστη καθαρή διαμεταγωγή 3.6Mbps, με ένα average στα 2.9Mbps.

Να τονίσω πως με το που βράδιασε το link καθέστη εξαιρετικά ασταθές.

Μπορείται να επιβαιβαιώσετε αν η υγρασία και η ομίχλη επιρεάζουν τόσο πολύ την ποιότητα του link?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι στα 24Mbits το λινκ ήταν εξαιρετικά ασταθές και με αρκετό packet loss. Στα 12 ήταν σταθερότατο, αλλά και στα 18 ήταν ικανοποιητικά σταθερό.
Επίσης, δεν παρατηρήσαμε διαφορές στην ταχύτητα είτε δούλευε στα 12 είτε στα 18.

Επίσης, αν βάζαμε τα linksys να επιλέγουν μόνα τους την ταχύτητα (auto) τότε ταχύτητες πάνω από 0,7kbits δεν παίρναμε !

----------

